# Queen Candy for queen cage



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I use powdered sugar and corn syrup, you have to mix it very stiff though, or it slides out.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey Chris,
If your coming up to the picnic on July 28th, you can but a 50 pound block of commercial fondant. I have a few in the garage.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Mike I might just do that.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

Pegjam do you use HFCS or corn syrup?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Plain old corn syrup from the store.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried mixing my own and it ended up stiff as a rock or if I thinned it, it would ooze out after a few hours. I could not get it to set up and remain in place.

Does anybody have other hints on how to do this?


Troy


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Troy

You have to work at it to make it right. I mix mine alittle at a time, and then hold it up on the end of a knife to see if it will drip. It's good to go if it dosen't drip off the end of your knife after a min or two.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>I use powdered sugar and corn syrup, you have to mix it very stiff though, or it slides out.<

Heat the corn syrup in the microwave. Mix it with powdered sugar in the mixer, using the dough hook. I use a 2 pound bag of sugarm and start with a cup of syrup. Add a little syrup if is is too dry ro make a stiff ball. When the mixer no longer can mix because the ball is too stiff, remove from machine. Mix in extra sugar by hand, until the ball won't settle. Allow to sit overnight, before use.

Mine oozed once, until I started heating the HFCS.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

That's cool, except I don't have a microwave, never had a use for one before. I'll have to figure out another way to heat it up, maybe a double boiler would work.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

Can you use Cream of Tarter instead of Tartaric Acid to make queen candy?


----------



## James Burke (Feb 4, 2002)

*Queen Candy...my recipe secret!*

Well...I guess my recipe is the same as everyone elses...powdered sugar and corn syrup. 

I've shipped a lot of queens in all weather conditions, but I only make one recipe. 

Here are my secrets:

#1: Always add the syrup to the sugar...just a little at a time. If you attempt to add sugar to the syrup, you'll be pouring sugar for eternity. The secret is that it only takes a SMALL amount of syrup compared to the volume of sugar you use. 

#2: My final product must pass TWO tests before I trust it to ship queens:

1) It must firmly pack together (and stay together) like a 
snow ball when squeezed in your hands.


2) It then must crumble into very small pieces like fetta 
cheese when rolled through your fingers. 


This recipe works like a champ, and I have NEVER lost any queens due to melting candy.


Jim


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*Save some*

What ever size of powder sugar you are using say 1 lb or 2 lb bag NEVER put all of it into you bowl to make you candy use only about 3/4 JUST in case you do get a tad bit to much corn syrup you will still have some more powder sugar to add with out having to open another pack of sugar


----------



## James Burke (Feb 4, 2002)

*Ditto*

Good Tip about keeping some sugar back!



Jim


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

The recipe above will obviously make a good soft candy like for shipping queens.

I was wondering, does anybody have a recipe for a hard rock candy. I'm thinking of a hard candy like a Jolly Rancher candy. Relatively clear and hard as rock.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Hmm...wonder if you could use a rock candy reciepe, and just omit the flavorings and food color?


----------



## alexcc1 (Nov 12, 2006)

It might sound a little silly, but I had a friend that used one of those miniature marshmallows when the candy fell out of a queen cage when he was requeening a hive.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Bjorn where did you find those big blocks of fondant?

Can queen candy or fondant with liquid sucrose instead of HFC? If so what concentration of sugar to water should be used to make the syrup? Thanks for your input.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

What, did ask the wrong question? I would think that a heavy sucrose syrup would be a viable alternative to HFCS? I am just wondering what sugar to water ratio one would want when preparing the syrup?


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Ah, the recipe was on the drivert bag for fondant, firm or soft... sugar and water basically.


----------

